# Bacchanalia in St. Louis!



## Sue (Jul 14, 2006)

So, it's kinda late notice, but if anybody is in the St. Louis area, you can consider yourself invited to my yearly Bacchanalia. It begins tomorrow, Sat. July 15th, at 10:00 a.m., and continues until everybody leaves, passes out, or dies (which is usually around 2:00 a.m.). We drink watered-down wine (as according to ancient Roman custom) and eat way too much food, prepared from ancient Roman recipes (most from first century A.C.E.).

I've also got some orchids to get rid of (e.g., Mahon sent me more Den. crumenatum cuttings than I can deal with!), so that's a bonus too.

So far, the expected menu includes: 

Sausage with Fish-Pickle in a Pool of Honey 
Bacon Poached with Dill 
Sautéed Snails 
Olives 
Fish-Pickle with Feta 
Figs, grapes, cherries 
Roasted Hazelnut/Pinenut Frittata
Nettle Quiche
Bread Salad 
Octopus Salad 
Chopped Lettuce 
Roasted Fennel 
Carrots with Cumin 
Lentils 
Green Beans 
Portobello Mushrooms 
Parsnips 
Turnips 
Artichokes with Cumin 
Pottage 
Sausage-Stuffed Bunny 
Pork Ribs with Aniseed-Ginger marinade 
Pork Ribs with Cardamon-Wine marinade 
Chicken with Plums and Olives 
Grilled Mackerel Steaks with Oregano 
Stuffed Grape-Leaf-Wrapped Sardines 
Shellfish in Cinnamon sauce 
Grilled Leg of Lamb 
Cassata Oplontia (Ricotta-based dessert) 

Preliminary reviews are positive.







PM me if you think you might like to attend.


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 14, 2006)

We need pics !! Does everyone wear a toga? Take pics of the festive event while everyone is still standing


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2006)

We are taking steps to ensure that we have pics of each dish, and the various levels of crowd inebriation. I'll post them here, probably next week sometime.

Not everybody wears a toga. I think about half of us are going to make the effort this year.


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

Three years now I've seen these invites and I still don't find myself in St. Louis?  I really need to get on this by next July....it sounds like such a blast!!

Have fun, show us all the debauchery!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 14, 2006)

Let's all go to St. Louis next July!


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2006)

Guess I'll have to try to give more notice next year!


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

Sue said:


> Guess I'll have to try to give more notice next year!



Yes! please do! 

I hear Missouri is a nice state....


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 15, 2006)

I know alot of cool people from there.


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2006)

Love the menu!!! Making me hungry.

Have a good time Sue. =)


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2006)

So? how'd it go??


----------



## Sue (Jul 19, 2006)

Went well, but I don't have pics, menu, or recipes ready yet (been too busy getting caught up on work). I'll post back with some details once I have those elements in place.


----------

